# Toby's getting snipped today!



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I took Toby in this morning for an exam before the neuter and since I hadn't fed him yet and they had time, he's getting neutered today. I wasn't quite mentally prepared, but I felt really good about this vet who was very highly recommended (Thanks again Bev!). The first thing he did when he came in was to give Toby a big hug and cuddle to set him at ease. How awesome is that?! :biggrin1:

He's going to do CBC and pre-op chem panel. He only uses Isoflorane anesthesia and had optional laser (instead of traditional scalpel). We're also going to microchip while he's under. 

They're going to give me a call when he's out of surgery and they expect that I'll be able to pick him up before they close. 

Since, I wasn't expecting to get it done today, I'm a little nervous. *bites nails*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is probably better so you don't have as long to bet really anxious about it! Sending postitive vibes your way and praying for a quick recovery for Toby!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Positive thoughts for Toby from here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Toby today! I'm sure he will be just fine and I'm hoping for a quick, though not TOO quick, recovery!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending good vibes your way Ani. Toby will do great, let us know how he is doing when he gets home.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great vet. I'm sure he is in good hands! Do you have your onsies ready??


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the good vibes!

They called almost 2 hours ago and said he's in recovery. The surgery went well and all his bloodwork was great. Yay!!! What a relief! I need to call them in another 2 hours when they'll have a better idea of what time he can come home. 

Elaina, yes I went shopping a few days ago and the vet agreed that the onsies are a good idea.as 

Judy, you're right and my mom said the same thing! She didn't think I would have been able to sleep last night if I had known. Way to find the bright side.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ani, that's great news! :hug:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's to Toby's speedy recovery...



CaseysMom said:


> Sounds like a great vet. I'm sure he is in good hands! Do you have your onsies ready??


What are onesies? Is this recommended for recently neutered males? Any specific brand/type I should be looking for!?!

I love being a part of this forum - I am learning so much about puppy rearing!!!! Thanks, all!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

jabellar said:


> Here's to Toby's speedy recovery...
> 
> What are onesies? Is this recommended for recently neutered males? Any specific brand/type I should be looking for!?!
> 
> I love being a part of this forum - I am learning so much about puppy rearing!!!! Thanks, all!


Onsies are the bodysuit looking things babies wear. It works to keep dogs from licking the incision so we don't have to use the e-collars.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

So Toby's home and sleeping lots (see above photo). 
I forgot to ask the vet about potty though. He told me to offer some food and water at 8 or 9 tonight, but not to expect him to eat or drink much if at all. Should I take him out before then or after if he doesn't eat or drink?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yay for Toby! I'm happy to hear that it went well since we scheduled Scooter's "fix" for a few weeks from now and I'm a nervous mommy. My sister is going to think I've lost my mind when I ask to borrow a few onesies!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy it all went well, I knew it would! Look at little Cody all snuggled up! 

Another wonderful thing about Dr. Rupert is that I "mentioned" that I was collecting items for the Havanese rescue auction in Richmond and they generously donated a bunch of items! eace:

Ami, I don't think it would hurt Cody to take him out as long as he's stable walking. If he doesn't have to go, he won't, but he probably had fluids during the surgery and will need to pee.

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! glad Toby is home and recovering so adorably. He looks so cute in his onsie. Wish I knew about those when my boys were done.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww he looks so cute, glad to know he is home and doing well.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He looks so sweet in his onesie. It makes me want to wrap him in a blankie and rock him. Hope he does well....bet he will be running around in 3 days!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm getting a teeny bit worried. I took him out to pee an hour ago and he just tried to roll around and use it as an opportunity to get at the incision. I brought him back in... He ate a little, but only had one lick of water (lixit style bottle). 
Is it okay/normal if he doesn't pee by bedtime?


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nevermind! He peed! eace:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

yeaaa! eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How is that little guy doing this morning. I was really surprised how soon Cicero was back to normal and had a hard time keeping him "lazy" for a week -- well, really I couldn't. I hope all goes as well for you and it did for me and I know you are glad it's over with.


----------

